# How much food?



## Codyjohn (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi Everyone!

I am a little concerned about my little guys size. He is a little over 15 weeks old and is 20 pounds. I have been feeding him 2x day both 1 cup (2 cups total on the day). Should I up this amount? I am wondering if he is small for his age?

I have been following the feeding amount on the back of his bag of food which I am feeding him Purina Pro Plan all life stages (PURINA PRO PLAN Focus All Life Stages Small Bites Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food | Chewy).

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've never went by recommendations on the bag. Vizslas are a very active breed, and burn more calories than some breeds.
I would slowly increase his food, till you find the amount that works for him.

With puppies
If they clean the bowl quickly, I offer more food. If they start leaving food in the bowl, I cut back.


----------



## Codyjohn (Feb 8, 2021)

texasred said:


> I've never went by recommendations on the bag. Vizslas are a very active breed, and burn more calories than some breeds.
> I would slowly increase his food, till you find the amount that works for him.
> 
> With puppies
> If they clean the bowl quickly, I offer more food. If they start leaving food in the bowl, I cut back.


Hi Texasred,

Thank you for the response!

How much would you recommend I start to up his food by? I have the flexibility to also feed him around lunch time as well so could be giving him 3 meals a day. He cleans the bowl for both his meals (1 cup each) very quickly, we had to get him a slow feed bowl.


----------



## JKOMBU (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi, I have been feeding my 5 year old male V three times day since he was a puppy. It just made sense to me. Plus I studied to be a dietician and maintaining blood sugar is important in animals too especially ones with a high metabolism. In the winter my dog loses weight so I add canned food and a frozen food to his kibble. I use a slow bowl feeder too, but he still eats fast! He is on Bil-Jac, the firm was founded in the sate of Ohio where we live..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Codyjohn said:


> Hi Texasred,
> 
> Thank you for the response!
> 
> How much would you recommend I start to up his food by? I have the flexibility to also feed him around lunch time as well so could be giving him 3 meals a day. He cleans the bowl for both his meals (1 cup each) very quickly, we had to get him a slow feed bowl.


I would just up it by 1/2 a cup the first 2-3 days. If he shows no softer than normal stools, add another 1/2 a cup. 
You just keep repeating the process do you find the right amount.
If you do move to 3x per day. Make sure he is not doing any heavy exercise right before, or right after a meal. Unless one is underweight, I don't feed 3x per day.


----------



## Codyjohn (Feb 8, 2021)

texasred said:


> I would just up it by 1/2 a cup the first 2-3 days. If he shows no softer than normal stools, add another 1/2 a cup.
> You just keep repeating the process do you find the right amount.
> If you do move to 3x per day. Make sure he is not doing any heavy exercise right before, or right after a meal. Unless one is underweight, I don't feed 3x per day.


 OK I will up his food amount 1/2 in the morning and night and leave his feeding to 2x a day. Thanks!


----------

